# Occidental First Club Platinum Plus



## dfjkl (Jan 7, 2009)

What do people think of this system?  Is it pretty much like all the other time share programs?  Developer price considered steep like all the others?  We just got back from a trip to Playacar/Playa Del Carmen and stayed at the Occidental Allegro Playacar and before we realized it we'd agreed to a presentation (man they were good).  Basically the structure they offered was:

49.9K - 405mf - 3 bedroom.
39.9K - 359/369mf (something like that) - 2 bedroom.
29.9K - 305mf - 1 bedroom.
24-27K (don't recall) - 305mf - 1 bedroom - no easter/x-mas/new year
14.8-16.8K - 153mf - 1 bedroom - every other year - no easter/x-mas/new year

A sweetener was that they were offering unlimited stays at Occidental resorts for anyone that could be reserved up to 90 days out I believe...but they were expecting that you would buy the all inclusive. 

That was appealing..but after figuring out the mortgage and MF...and still not getting any real breaks on air fare no matter how they tried to sell it, and having to pay for food (which was substandard @ Allegro Playacar, add to the fact that our A/C never worked after asking about it 3 times...not exactly a big selling point), it didn't seem like any kind of a "deal."  Plus...Mexico is a 100 year "right to use" deed, right?  Not necessarily a "property" deed?  Just curious about it all.  We didn't buy.  Wife was w/ me on this one though, she just turned me into the bad guy.  I didn't care...they can hate me all they want, they got more of my time on my vacation than they deserved.


----------



## dfjkl (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2009)

The prices are about 10X the amount you can buy a resale TS in the area.


----------



## owen1521 (Jan 12, 2009)

no way. pick one up for a few hundred on ebay.


----------



## rsonc (Feb 1, 2009)

*I am an owner with Allegro/Occidental*

Hi,

There are a couple of different memberships out there with Allegro/Occidental the platinum plus is the highest level and will allow you either a free upgrade to the next size unit or a season upgrade. 

You have to be careful because there are also off season Platinum Plus memberships out there and they are not that good. 

Most of the memberships you will see out there is either Gold or a few platinums, if you keep an eye out you can find a platinum plus. I have picked up 3 contracts, one of is one bedroom holiday ($1000), one is a 2 bedroom mid-season ($1000)  and the 3rd is the 2 bedroom high season ($1500). 

I have been very happy with my membership, they really dont raise their m/f that much per year and the all inclusive fees some years have stayed the same other times they have gone up $5 per person per night. 

You can see all of their rates, hotels, seasons ect at www.allegrovacationclub.com and click on Members. 

The bonus time works great and we have used it several times.

They pick the week and deposit it into your RCI account and sometimes they are not the greatest trade power but I have picked up a some good exchanges from time to time. 

Make sure you know what you are getting before you purchase resale, since there are different memberships levels and within each level there are different seasons. 

I would only purchase a platinum or a platinum plus in high season. 

Feel free to email me if you have any questions I think there are only a few of us that own with this resort.


----------

